# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen Angelie

## december2010

Hallo, ik ben Angelie en ik ben 51 jaar. Ik hoop op deze site meer informatie te vinden over migraine waar ik zal vanaf mijn jeugd last van heb en ik wil meer te weten komen over borderline/adhd icm verslavingsgedrag en hoe hiermee om te gaan.

----------

